
The futile comfort of working long hours - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-hours/
======
karmakaze
> Instead of valuing work, you can value outcomes

Recently, I unexpectedly came to this position. The development team at our
startup has been operating with a number of fluid arrangements--the only
constant being pair programming. The last rearrangement produced mostly full-
stack programming pairs. When you develop something from end-to-absolute-end,
it is excruciatingly obvious when spending more time than value delivered.

I've often stopped mid-implementation, to take a short-cut which was not
originally seen. It's also easier to balance the weight of tech debt and other
factors. Whenever a decision is made on one of these, a comment is very
appropriate. Eventually developing goes from a 'feel good' (comfort) activity
to feeling 'right'\--striking a good balance of factors.

